
Ask HN: Can a single transistor cause an entire CPU become unusable? - harias
Without manual intervention like limiting the number of cores or rerouting caches, is it possible that a single transistor failing might cause the CPU become unusable?
======
greenyoda
Yes. Think of what would happen if a single bit in the instruction register
failed, causing the wrong opcode to get executed most of the time. (There are
many other possibilities.)

